# The Constables House - May 2014



## mockingbird (May 8, 2014)

*Mockingbird Visits The Constables House*

Massive thanks to chopper for trusting me with this site, he shared it with me, then within two/three weeks it was demolished, so rather lucky he did and appreciate it so thanks mate.

I know im on a break from exploring, but im currently planning a trip so was going through a tonne of memory cards, an stumbled on this place I had not posted! (shocker) so thought I would share with you lot my take on it.
I hardly had any time inside here, as I was interrupted by a chap who watches the place after some neighbours spotted me or so I thought, 20minutes in and I heard someone unlocking the back door, instantly I froze I could hear the chap moaning as he opened the door, then he asked those important questions...

_How did you get in?_

_What are you doing here?_

_You are tresspassing!_

_Come outside with me!_

_Do you drive a Volvo?_ 

Anyway cutting the story short, some neighbours called him, as three men got out a silver Volvo and apparently was spotted around the house, he was a nice chap I showed him my photos, he allowed me back inside to quickly get the bits I missed he even carried my tripod around for me 
He explained a fair amount of who used to live there an explained it was soon to be knocked down, he pointed to the skip an said workmen are currently on a break an so on an so on. As soon as I left I told chopper what had happened and told him to hurry back (he wanted to get some more photos) and within a few weeks it was gone. Sad end to the place.

The rooms downstairs was packed upstairs empty except some wardrobes and heaters, so rather tricky getting some shots of single object things and a whole room shot looked rather messy.

Anyway as always here is my shots of the place, hope you enjoy them, also if anyone can explain what the gold door "thingys" are it would be much appreciated, currently in state of confusing with them, an the child/baby one creeps me out!


IMGP6292 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6282 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6281 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6280 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6274 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6264 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6256 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


4 door thingys! by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6254 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6248 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6247 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6244 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6242 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6237 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6227 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6223 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6221 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6217 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6268 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6269 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6270 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6271 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr


IMGP6218 by urbexmockingbird, on Flickr

Cheers for looking everyone I shall go back on my break now


----------



## tumble112 (May 8, 2014)

It's sad that this house has gone but you've done an excellent job of capturing it. So many items of someones life here. Those questions gave me a laugh, at least he was friendly.


----------



## mockingbird (May 8, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> It's sad that this house has gone but you've done an excellent job of capturing it. So many items of someones life here. Those questions gave me a laugh, at least he was friendly.



Friendly after I answered all those questions, nice chap think he had a personal connection to the house 
Cheers Tumble


----------



## krela (May 8, 2014)

Nicely done. I wonder if anything was salvaged as there were some nice original features in there.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 8, 2014)

A volvo! Do I look 60? Lol
Great stuff, not sure what the door things are , but I agree the baby one is a little disturbing!


----------



## Ghostrecon (May 8, 2014)

Nice pics and nice to know that some can be nice when your caught out.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 8, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> Great stuff, not sure what the door things are , but I agree the baby one is a little disturbing!



They are door knockers - but for internal doors and were sold as souvenirs from all sorts of places. Seaside towns, country houses and other places visited by holiday makers and day-trippers all had places selling them. I have three, on each of the upstairs doors - an old time lifeboat man, a Looe sailing smack and a Clovelly donkey are the subjects on my. A little reminder of my parents every time I open the doors, they were purchased on their Honeymoon and have lived on bedroom and bathroom doors for as long as I can remember. I have seen examples dating to before WW1, but the huge amount of scrap brass (from shell cases) after WW1 meant that huge numbers were cast in the 1920's and 30's. There is nothing scary or weird about the 'baby' figure - obviously meant for the nursery or baby's bedroom, it is an anglicised / modernised version of an ancient good luck / fertility symbol.


----------



## mockingbird (May 8, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> They are door knockers - but for internal doors and were sold as souvenirs from all sorts of places. Seaside towns, country houses and other places visited by holiday makers and day-trippers all had places selling them. I have three, on each of the upstairs doors - an old time lifeboat man, a Looe sailing smack and a Clovelly donkey are the subjects on my. A little reminder of my parents every time I open the doors, they were purchased on their Honeymoon and have lived on bedroom and bathroom doors for as long as I can remember. I have seen examples dating to before WW1, but the huge amount of scrap brass (from shell cases) after WW1 meant that huge numbers were cast in the 1920's and 30's. There is nothing scary or weird about the 'baby' figure - obviously meant for the nursery or baby's bedroom, it is an anglicised / modernised version of an ancient good luck / fertility symbol.



I was hoping you would pop up! 
Cheers yet again, I thought they was door knockers but obviously did not have time to expect them, an just found them very odd, thanks again for the insight and especially the info about the "baby" one.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 8, 2014)

Awesome photos again mate! Was surprsed to see a report up by you today haha


----------



## mockingbird (May 8, 2014)

DirtyJigsaw said:


> Awesome photos again mate! Was surprsed to see a report up by you today haha



Honestly the last one for now  Cheers buddy!


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 8, 2014)

Excellent stuff MB.some lovely stuff in here.shame it's been knocked down.and that man who let you go back was a really nice guy.pity there was not more like him.great photos.thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 8, 2014)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> They are door knockers - but for internal doors and were sold as souvenirs from all sorts of places. Seaside towns, country houses and other places visited by holiday makers and day-trippers all had places selling them. I have three, on each of the upstairs doors - an old time lifeboat man, a Looe sailing smack and a Clovelly donkey are the subjects on my. A little reminder of my parents every time I open the doors, they were purchased on their Honeymoon and have lived on bedroom and bathroom doors for as long as I can remember. I have seen examples dating to before WW1, but the huge amount of scrap brass (from shell cases) after WW1 meant that huge numbers were cast in the 1920's and 30's. There is nothing scary or weird about the 'baby' figure - obviously meant for the nursery or baby's bedroom, it is an anglicised / modernised version of an ancient good luck / fertility symbol.



The baby looks like an alien, but great to know what they are! 
Thinking about it, sure my dad had a ship one our living room door when I was a kid!


----------



## mockingbird (May 8, 2014)

Stealthstar79 said:


> The baby looks like an alien, but great to know what they are!
> Thinking about it, sure my dad had a ship one our living room door when I was a kid!



So you did know what they are


----------



## Chopper (May 8, 2014)

Great job here mate. A nice set. I think the house may still stand, but is empty now. When I returned, most of those lovely items were smashed, burned or in a skip  How could anyone just destroy all that stuff?!? So sad


----------



## antonymes (May 8, 2014)

What an ace place. Nice work. Shame it's gone.


----------



## billygroat (May 8, 2014)

Superb insight. How lucky you are to have seen it....

Each time I see one of these superb reports I just think why? Why? 

Are the brass thingys just ornaments maybe?

Thank you..


----------



## mockingbird (May 8, 2014)

billygroat said:


> Superb insight. How lucky you are to have seen it....
> 
> Each time I see one of these superb reports I just think why? Why?
> 
> ...



Indoor door knockers  try saying that drunk!

I did feel extremely honored to be given the location, just a shame I did not have more time, thank you


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (May 8, 2014)

billygroat;286967.Are the brass thingys just ornaments maybe?.[/QUOTE said:


> That is basically what they end up being, although they are normally fully functioning knockers.


----------



## Lucky Pants (May 8, 2014)

Great looking little place well capture, sad to hear its all gone  .


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 8, 2014)

Lovely place and great shots!


----------



## mockingbird (May 8, 2014)

thanks everyone


----------



## cunningplan (May 8, 2014)

Glad you remembered to post this up as I've been waiting for it!! Great photos as normal and I agree with everyone else, shame the place has been taken apart and just dumped.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 9, 2014)

Shame its gone what a treasure trove! ace photos.


----------



## MrGruffy (May 11, 2014)

I hope someone saved the Delft fireplace tiles as they are very rare and worth a lot of money.


----------



## AgentTintin (May 11, 2014)

Very, very nice


----------



## Chopper (May 11, 2014)

MrGruffy said:


> I hope someone saved the Delft fireplace tiles as they are very rare and worth a lot of money.



I may go and search through the rubble then, with fingers tightly crossed


----------



## NakedEye (May 11, 2014)

Excellent stuff old bean, nicely captured....good you got to do it before it vanished


----------



## mockingbird (May 12, 2014)

NakedEye said:


> Excellent stuff old bean, nicely captured....good you got to do it before it vanished



Cheers mate much appreciated! very lucky I got to do this one!


----------



## Caine33 (May 12, 2014)

Another beautiful find, it's such a shame that all that lovely stuff is gonna end up in a skip. Tragic to think that this was a persons life and it's just gonna get tossed out, some valuable books there as well by the looks of it.


----------



## Wasted Abandon (May 12, 2014)

Great pics Mockingbird. Ive yet to find any photographs inside the places I have explored.


----------



## mockingbird (May 12, 2014)

Wasted Abandon said:


> Great pics Mockingbird. Ive yet to find any photographs inside the places I have explored.



Finding old photos and letters are something I hope to find on many explores, I do love a good photo or a letter


----------



## Chopper (May 12, 2014)

Did you find the box of letters inside?


----------



## mockingbird (May 12, 2014)

Chopper said:


> Did you find the box of letters inside?



NOOOOOOO! why did you tell me that! oh for god sake... a small part of me crumbles.

Did you read them? any info?


----------



## Chopper (May 12, 2014)

Ah dude, I'm surprised you didn't see them, They were out in the open when I went. But it did all get moved between our visits. 
Letters to someone in Spain, and also love letters to Annie. I'm sure I took pics. I'll try and find them. 
I'm proper gutted for you


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 16, 2014)

very, very nice indeed sir


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 16, 2014)

Nice report and pics fella, love the old books and pictures in frames etc, thanks for sharing


----------



## MrDan (Jun 16, 2014)

Someone shares a location with you and within 2 weeks it's demolished...
I'll remember never to share my sites with you 

Nice place that, a shame it's gone!


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 16, 2014)

MrDan said:


> Someone shares a location with you and within 2 weeks it's demolished...
> I'll remember never to share my sites with you
> 
> Nice place that, a shame it's gone!



Ahh cheers mrdan! it had a skip outside before I went there  shame I think the building is standing but contents in a skip and burnt now


----------

